# Facebook "Life" Videos



## SifuPhil (Feb 6, 2014)

Facebook just started offering free 1-minute videos of your "life" on Facebook, including showing when you joined, your favorite and most-liked posts and a random collection of your pictures.

Scary for some, a gift for others - for me, it's raw material to edit and make something even weirder!


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 6, 2014)

Like!  :thumbsup1:


(Especially the 'supporting single Mums'...  ):lofl:


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 6, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> (Especially the 'supporting single Mums'...  ):lofl:



I actually _had_ that T-shirt but never had the courage to wear it to my bouncing job - I would have been beaten up by the dancers. :cower:


----------



## DorothyinOz (Feb 6, 2014)

Great photos.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 6, 2014)

That's odd - I haven't really investigated these videos yet but I assumed they were public. Hmph ...


----------



## That Guy (Feb 6, 2014)

A life lived as SifuPhil.  Interesting.  Very interesting...


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 6, 2014)

That Guy said:


> A life lived as SifuPhil.  Interesting.  Very interesting...



LOL - as interpreted by Facebook, remember. They don't know about all the OTHER stuff I did before they were even _born_ ...


----------



## That Guy (Feb 6, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> LOL - as interpreted by Facebook, remember. They don't know about all the OTHER stuff I did before they were even _born_ ...



Not to worry.  The NSA is still compiling their version...


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 6, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Not to worry.  The NSA is still compiling their version...



GAH!

There goes the Internet's rating system! They'll have to come up with a new one - "SP" for "SifuPhil" ...


----------



## jrfromafar (Feb 6, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Facebook just started offering free 1-minute videos of your "life" on Facebook, including showing when you joined, your favorite and most-liked posts and a random collection of your pictures.
> 
> Scary for some, a gift for others - for me, it's raw material to edit and make something even weirder!



hilarious!!!!

no FB for me... too intrusive - I need a few levels of privacy. facebook is almost like dropping your drawers (and I'm not talking furniture)

I hear from others about the photos my kids post, then I text them and ask them to send me the pics I have heard about! That's good enough for me!


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 6, 2014)

*HaHa loved that Phil*:thumbsup1:


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 6, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> *HaHa loved that Phil*



Thanks!

It's just a little weird that THEY make it, without giving you a choice as to what you want included. Of course, if you really want to you could make your own video, but still ...


----------

